
Ask HN: Choose ISP in Sunnyvale, CA - wbsun
Getting tired of the complex billings and first-12 month tricks with Comcast, what good ISP options do people living in Sunnyvale, California have? Say, with ~$70&#x2F;month budget, can do at least two HD video streaming.
======
mehrdada
Comcast. 270Mbps down, 30 up. Cancel and reconnect under a different name
every year.

~~~
wbsun
That's the trick I have been using, with my name and my wife's name
alternately. But everytime it is a PITA to chat with them to cancel the
service...

~~~
mehrdada
Yup. I upgraded to a slightly more expensive with 1Gbps down just to make the
pain happen only every two years as opposed to one. :)

But still it seems to be the best choice if you plan ahead to suffer just once
a year.

